
Ask HN: If you started a website today, what framework? - twelvenmonkeys
If you started from scratch today, what web framework would you use?<p>There&#x27;s just so many out-there that&#x27;s it&#x27;s difficult to decide..<p>Phoenix &#x2F; Elixir has gotten my interest, but I don&#x27;t know about authentication..<p>Ideas?
======
jesses
As far as authentication for Elixir, have you seen Guardian or Coherence?
[https://github.com/ueberauth/guardian](https://github.com/ueberauth/guardian)
[https://github.com/smpallen99/coherence](https://github.com/smpallen99/coherence)

I vote Elixir and Phoenix.

~~~
mercer
Same here! I spent the past few months obsessively reading everything I can
about Elixir and Phoenix, as well as exploring the state of the community.
While I am still a bit worried about the relatively small size of the latter,
even just studying and tinkering with the language and framework is very
exciting to me. And it's been quite a while since I got so excited about
something in my field.

For me the biggest hurdle was and still is wrapping my head around a language
that is pretty seriously functional. I've been a huge fan of functional
programming for a while, but I always worked in 'general-purpose' languages
like Python, JavaScript and Ruby. While it can be frustrating, I feel this
process of actually working functionally with less 'escape hatches' will be
worthwhile even if I end up spending most of my time in the JS world.

But for anyone who is interested in functional programming, but never bothered
to learn Haskell or the like, or anyone who feels Rails is not cutting it
anymore, for whatever reason, I can highly recommend Elixir/Phoenix.

Furthermore, for me OTP is just awesome. I do not have the experience to make
statements about whether OTP and the process-based approach to concurrency is
better than alternatives, or even good in itself. But there's something about
the relative simplicity, the idea of just processes communicating and some
standardization of this, that tickles me in the same way functional
programming tickled me when I was first introduced to it.

The idea that any approach to 'asynchronous programming' in Elixir really just
boils down to a bag of functions running in one or multiple 'processes', and
that this is the exact way I treat, say, bash scripting, is extremely exciting
to me for some reason.

------
stargrazer
[https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt](https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt)

------
PaulHoule
Spring MVC with my "template" framework that works on server-side DOM trees.

------
matchmike1313
+1 for Vue and Node. Being able to decouple the front-end and backend is
fantastic. Although, the right tool for the right job. What type of websites /
web apps are you looking to get into?

------
eshlomo
Vue and node

